# Is there anyway to stop acrylic paint from cracking



## I-Roy (Oct 23, 2006)

on canvas ?  

Cheers


----------



## cybertect (Oct 23, 2006)

don't put it in the freezer.


----------



## boskysquelch (Oct 23, 2006)

becareful to allow drying times between colours/thicknesses..and also consider where you allow to dry...best somewhere not too warm with good airflow.


----------



## RedShoes (Oct 23, 2006)

Acrylics don't usually crack  Acrylics are made to be flexible 

I'm assuming the canvas is evenly and firmly stretched. have you primed it with gesso? Acrylics can usually be used ok on unprimed canvas, but if you're having a problem it might be worth priming it first.

Don't try to dry it in too warm a place, particluarly if you are using the paints thickly. Build up layers and wait for each to dry. 

Maybe try using canvas board to start with - I'm assuming acrylics are new to you?

Good luck!


----------



## Dhimmi (Oct 23, 2006)

I-Roy can you give a few more details?


----------



## Firky (Oct 23, 2006)

Are you using latex paint or gesso (yes acrylic gesso does exist)? That can cause cracks, have you thinned the paint at all? I suspect you're using cheap arsed paint! Oh and the canvas wasn't rolled or anything before you started painting on it?


----------



## Firky (Oct 23, 2006)

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20061007044202AAZJaFe



> Acrylic gesso
> 
> *Modern acrylic "gesso" is actually a combination of calcium carbonate with an acrylic polymer medium and a pigment. It is sold premixed for both sizing and priming a canvas for painting. While it does contain calcium carbonate to increase the absorbency of the primer coat, Titanium dioxide or titanium white is often added as the whitening agent. This allows the "gesso" to remain flexible enough to use on canvas. High concentrations of calcium carbonate will cause the resulting film to dry to a brittle surface susceptible to cracking.*


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Oct 23, 2006)

mix it with pva?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 23, 2006)

Problems often arise when people mix different brands eg Winsor & Newton with Rowney....stick to one brand as they have different formulations (it all comes flooding back and I haven't worked in an art shop since the late 70s. I was well good on technical advice though).


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 23, 2006)

Don't mix it with PVA. If you want a thick mix with an acrylic impasto medium (again stick to one brand), thin, mix with water or for more translucent look at the clear acrylic mediums....IME acrylics really rot brushes....Alkyds are really good, have you considered them?


----------



## I-Roy (Oct 24, 2006)

I was trying to bulid up layers and I'm an inpatient bastard so may have overdone it a bit


----------



## RedShoes (Oct 25, 2006)

I-Roy said:
			
		

> I was trying to bulid up layers and I'm an inpatient bastard so may have overdone it a bit




iNpatient or iMpatient?


----------



## I-Roy (Oct 25, 2006)

RedShoes said:
			
		

> iNpatient or iMpatient?



You don't know how close to the mark that is !


----------



## RedShoes (Oct 25, 2006)

Your typo.........

Good therapy tho.


----------

